# minging horse! Did anyone ever love him?



## luckyoldme (7 November 2011)

I know he looks minging and i know i have tried before but i would love to know a little about this minging ginger horse. He was aquired from the worst dealer ever to have lived in Durham and has a dodgy passport and came complete with a pack of lies. I ve told his story before and dont want to bore you all but Chester has obviously enjoyed hunting with someone .. he has to be penned in whenever the hunt is around.  He is very very quiet... he never neighs . He doesnt like standing still and bites my toes if we stop to talk to anyone while out hacking. He is rumoured to be late teens now . he has a small scar on his back offside hock and may have had a tieback at some stage. I have had him for coming up to three years. I m not after my money back.... despite the description and all the trouble he has got me into. And the injuries i have suffereed. And the friends i have lost because of him (nobs anyways). i enjoy his company. Someone must know what he wasted his life doing before he landed here with me!


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 November 2011)

Awwww hes lovely.


----------



## milesjess (8 November 2011)

Sorry no info, but just wanted to say he's lovely and sounds like he's landed on his feet with you


----------



## luckyoldme (8 November 2011)

Why thankyou... he is very much part of our little family now.... 
originally he was very naughty and bonded immediately with my non horsey bloke.... it was my bloke who stopped me from selling him on when things got bad. He has spent today with his ears forward glued to the spot listening to the hunt in the distance... I think he came from a home where he was a working horse.... It took him a while to chill and come down to being a happy hacker and it s hard to believe it now but he hadnt ever had treats. I had hoped someone would recognise him from some hunt somewhere but i can never get any info. \i suppose i will just have to enjoy the moment with him and stop wondering about his past!


----------



## friendlyfilly (8 November 2011)

he's lovely  hope you find some info on his past


----------



## horseandshoes77 (8 November 2011)

Well i bought a horse from (sounds like same dealer) and i was lucky as she had correct passport, she hunted in ireland she was brought here and he aquired her in york sales, did ur horse go through the sales ?? (altho i have found all of this out myself) had no help from dealer as everyting he said was lies...anyhow she has turned into a fab horse after working through her many problems lol... if its the same dealer you might find some info through the sales websites


----------



## trick123 (8 November 2011)

lucky horse to end up with you, he won't be able to neigh if he's had a tie back, or hobdayed not sure which. he has obviously been nicely bred as he looks to have nice confirmation[sp?] and a nice head, shame about what happened in between when he was that lovely foal to when he ended up in that dealers hands!!


----------



## luckyoldme (8 November 2011)

thankyou for your kind comments...I m no horse expert... luckily for both of us as i would never have bought him if i was! It does sound like the same dealer as you horse and shoes which makes us both very lucky ... not many people came away with rideable horses. He was sold to me as a plod and nearly killed me... gradually he trained me and we get along great now. I reckon he did hunt in Ireland this would be the only truth i uncovered. I did try the york sales to see if he had passed through there  around the time i bought him... no luck. 
Thankyou for the information about tiebacks trick... i managed to miss the fairly obvious connection!! It is shocking to think what could have happened to him between his earlier owners and him arriving here. I think  that like horse andshoes i have found a horse that needed time to chill out and recover from his ordeal... I waited 30 years for my own horse so yes hes has landed right on his jimmy choos with me!


----------



## horseandshoes77 (9 November 2011)

Well hes very good at selling!! i was sold my mare as a plod too...was told she had done everything...when infact she wasnt broken til nearly five and had been taken hunting in ireland, she was then sold on to a novice lady who was terrified of her so she then spent 3 years being left basically with very minimal care until she was sold to a dealer who brought her to york sales, shes gone through a lot and she def needed to have a chill and build trust in someone, like you wev had our ups and very bad downs but she is my soul mate now, even my non horsey hubby has taken to her, i hope you can find some info but i found a lot contacting owners from passport which i now you dnt have, altho even they held back on the whole truth, tbh im glad i came across her and i have since found out through dna that she has very good breeding, its just a shame these horses are put through such ordeals in the first place...but if you are like me she holds a specially bond with me because of what wev both achieved now...sorry for the ramble any way good luck with your search

oh and have you tried irish horseboard they were very helpful for me even with very little info from me.


----------



## sjmcc (10 November 2011)

aww hes lovely and at least not a bore to you hes kept you on your toes ! but he does sound i dont know why but id say hes an irish horse


----------



## HBrae2 (11 November 2011)

It took him a while to chill and come down to being a happy hacker and it s hard to believe it now but he hadnt ever had treats. [/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Hi there, A dealer once told me that you can tell that a horse is Irish if it doesn't know what a polo is as they don't get treats. Obviously that's not true of all Irish horses but it certainly seems to be the case quite often with horses just brought over, have certainly met a few that just look at you when you offer them something (at first lol) they soon get the idea 
Might make it likely that he is Irish?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stacey_lou (11 November 2011)

He is beautiful, I wouldnt call him minging by a long streach.


----------



## fatpiggy (11 November 2011)

Shygirl said:



			Hi there, A dealer once told me that you can tell that a horse is Irish if it doesn't know what a polo is as they don't get treats. Obviously that's not true of all Irish horses but it certainly seems to be the case quite often with horses just brought over, have certainly met a few that just look at you when you offer them something (at first lol) they soon get the idea 
Might make it likely that he is Irish?
		
Click to expand...

Shygirl, I've met several horses imported from Ireland and only one knew what a polo was and he came from a private home.  I think there is alot of truth in this.


----------



## luckyoldme (11 November 2011)

I would agree that he probably had come straight over from ireland... He would be about 15 when he came over ... a little older than most. It s great to get some nice feedback from every one.. i have allways thought he was a really nicely put together horse... but i do remember feeling at first that he was very arogant!!! i now think that it s the difference between working horses and ones owned by eccentric middle aged ladies!! Given time he had adapted really well . The two worlds have worked together brilliantly in his case.... He has worked hard for someone as a younger lad and then met someone soft  to take care of him now that he is older... how jammy is he?


----------



## horseandshoes77 (11 November 2011)

totally agree with the treats comment, my mare had no idea what polos were or horse treats of any kind !! The dealer ur referring to also has a lot of connections in ireland i would say 97% of his horses (unless they are part exs) will have been brought over from ireland...his brother still lives there most of the time...or sent over by others and purchased at auction, all will have hunted for at least a season or will be very young tbs that he has broken by a local man here in durham and then sells on as having done tis that and the other ! Well dne though op on sticking with him...many wouldnt have x


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 November 2011)

Could I have the dealers name by PM please? Just for future reference


----------



## horseandshoes77 (11 November 2011)

oh forgot to add op...i did successfully sue this man,,, i also managed to find out a lot about him..including even his parents addresses his brothers involvement his ex wife   etc which seemed to sway him somewhat in his responce to us lol...if you need any info pm me...did you pursue him by any chance ? I nw a lot of people dnt but hes been successfully prosecuted on many occasions and the more who report and sue the better ! Someones got to put a stop to him before someone is not just seriously injured but killed x


----------



## luckyoldme (12 November 2011)

horseandshoes77 said:



			oh forgot to add op...i did successfully sue this man,,, i also managed to find out a lot about him..including even his parents addresses his brothers involvement his ex wife   etc which seemed to sway him somewhat in his responce to us lol...if you need any info pm me...did you pursue him by any chance ? I nw a lot of people dnt but hes been successfully prosecuted on many occasions and the more who report and sue the better ! Someones got to put a stop to him before someone is not just seriously injured but killed x
		
Click to expand...

We did report him... our horse was sold as a bombproof 10 year old .. as i say the vets reckon 15. We were nearly used in a sting but nothing came of it. We were going to send him back but realised he was just going to be passed round other novices. Also learning from others experience we would have ended up with evan worse. Iwas under the impression that he was no longer in Durham... but there are horses listed on horsemart that look to be at the same stables. I agree with you that its a very dangerous scam... however for my own part i was totally irresponsible when buying him. The trouble is there are many more people like me willing to be ripped off for their first horse!


----------



## sjmcc (12 November 2011)

luckyoldme said:



			I would agree that he probably had come straight over from ireland... He would be about 15 when he came over ... a little older than most. It s great to get some nice feedback from every one.. i have allways thought he was a really nicely put together horse... but i do remember feeling at first that he was very arogant!!! i now think that it s the difference between working horses and ones owned by eccentric middle aged ladies!! Given time he had adapted really well . The two worlds have worked together brilliantly in his case.... He has worked hard for someone as a younger lad and then met someone soft  to take care of him now that he is older... how jammy is he?
		
Click to expand...

 hes very jammy this above made me laugh i takes me back to when i bought myn i went and bought hm out of ireland myself and and hed had nothing given to him by hand and was very aloof not now spoilt bratt


----------

